# David Bradley chainsaw



## rkwelp (Apr 26, 2009)

has anyone here ever heard of a David Bradley chainsaw? I was just given an old chainsaw. I could not get much info on it. It says three sixty, gear driven on the case side. Cut from any position. The only other info I could read on the tag was model # 917.6003


----------



## tomtrees58 (Apr 26, 2009)

yeu thats old go to chainsaw collectors corner home webb site tom trees


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Apr 26, 2009)

http://www.acresinternet.com/cscc.n...9d4315d02a90b14788256bb7004c7f7e?OpenDocument


----------



## Dan_IN_MN (Apr 26, 2009)

Rob

Welcome to AS!

Does your David Bradley look something like this?:


----------



## rkwelp (Apr 26, 2009)

manyhobies said:


> Rob
> 
> Welcome to AS!
> 
> Does your David Bradley look something like this?:



Yes, but it looks to be in better shape and cleaner. It also has the teeth for digging into the cut.


----------



## Dan_IN_MN (Apr 26, 2009)

Rob

This one belongs to my FIL. It used to run until he let it set next to an open window in an out building. Now it's stuck. I put some oil down the cylinder and will try to get it freed up sometime in the near future.

I don't know if this one had the felling dogs on it or not.


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 26, 2009)

Here's mine. Runs great. Looks like the same model as yours ManyHobies. Mines a 917.60029. I got mine from Stihl 041S for $15. He picked it up at an auction.


----------



## rkwelp (Apr 26, 2009)

manyhobies said:


> Rob
> 
> This one belongs to my FIL. It used to run until he let it set next to an open window in an out building. Now it's stuck. I put some oil down the cylinder and will try to get it freed up sometime in the near future.
> 
> I don't know if this one had the felling dogs on it or not.



The one given to me will start, but does not run very long. I don't think it's getting a good gas flow. The guy who gave it to me says it needed a diaphram.


----------



## rkwelp (Apr 26, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> Here's mine. Runs great. Looks like the same model as yours ManyHobies. Mines a 917.60029. I got mine from Stihl 041S for $15. He picked it up at an auction.



Are parts still available for this saw?


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 26, 2009)

rkwelp said:


> Are parts still available for this saw?



I was fortunate and started with a complete saw. I simply tore it down for a complete clean up and put it back together. The only reason it didn't run when I got it was because the points needed cleaned, if I recall.


----------



## 371groundie (Apr 27, 2009)

i have a david bradley in peices in a box. not sure when it will hit the top of the priority list. 

looks different then what you guys have posted. has some more body work. looks more like a saw, less like a pile of parts with handles. i did see it a couple times before it was taken apart by somone else. its like a big puzzle.


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Apr 27, 2009)

The three sixty has a bar mount pad on either side of the geardrive extension so that the bar can be mounted for regular cutting and also for close to the ground cutting. They are an old David Bradley saw that was sold through Sears retail outlets. They are different than Brads saw which is the David Bradley that was made to compete with the Mac. 15,these were early consumer chainsaws.
Pioneerguy600


----------



## Saw Dr. (Apr 27, 2009)

The ones you guys are posting pics of is the U4G model. The 360 is a little different, but the same idea. The saw is taller, and the fuel/oil tanks are integral into the body of the saw.


----------



## nmurph (Apr 27, 2009)

this is a 360.


----------



## Dan_IN_MN (Apr 27, 2009)

So, that's what the air filter is suppose to look like...... any one have an extra one hanging around?


----------



## rkwelp (Apr 27, 2009)

nmurph said:


> this is a 360.



This is exactly like the one given to me.


----------



## crane (Apr 27, 2009)

Some nice picks of those old David Bradley Saws. I have two 917 60003 saws, One is complete, the other is froze soild and will use for parts.

Thanks for posting the pics. Some great old iron out there

Drew


----------



## Saw Dr. (Apr 28, 2009)

crane said:


> Some nice picks of those old David Bradley Saws. I have two 917 60003 saws, One is complete, the other is froze soild and will use for parts.
> 
> Thanks for posting the pics. Some great old iron out there
> 
> Drew



Hey crane, if your parts saw has a good air filter assy, and you'd be willing to part with it, send me a PM.


----------

